# Ivy's & Chantell's First Show



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Well, today was the big day for their first show. There were 30 dogs and several were in the puppy class. Chantell did well for her first time but Ivy had a bit of a meltdown when it was time to be checked by the judge. Ivy and I along with another handler and her dog were dismissed after the first round. 

But, I'm proud to say that our little apricot, Chantell got to stay in for the next round!! Nice for her first time out. Gosh, she was so cute running around with all of those black dogs. She didn't get any ribbons but got herself some good experience with the whole show thing.

It was a bit unnerving for both of the dogs when we arrived. So much noise and dogs barking everywhere and all those strange sounds. 

Dianne and I enjoyed the day and had fun with our dogs. Dianne's grandson, Michael, and my husband came along with us and were a great help with the equipment and support for us. 

We all went out to a nice dinner afterward and are now home with everyone relaxing.

Very sorry to say we have no still photos of our own pups in the ring since Dianne and I had to go in at the same time. Michael video taped our class and Dianne will be posting that later on.

We made acquaintances with most of the owners/handlers and were happy that they were open to sharing information with us. 

I took photos of the spoos after my class was done and then wandered the facility taking photos of other breeds. I hope you enjoy the lovely dogs we visited with. There are several; hope it's not too much.



















Specialty





















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_


















Specialty



















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_









Specialty~I loved this bitch..






























_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I really liked this woman's outfit since it complimented her dog so well.









This one was funny. He wouldn't put that front foot down!


















Specialty










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_On the back...






































_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_


















One of the other puppies

















_


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Aww, it's so lovely to see so many beautiful spoos!
Especially having just gotten home from a show with my Dobe and there were no spoos at all! 
How can one live???? ..lol

That's cool that Chantel had such a great time!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_This white poodle seemed to think that he was human as he was always on his hind legs .....LOL Michael is in the foreground.








































_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Now ....for some others. I just loved this Golden.








































_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Between 150 and 180 lbs.....










He was magnificent!




























_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_These two are just toooo cute!



















Hanging out









This was hysterical!! My husband thought this was one dog and couldn't for the life of him figure out what kind it was. It was actually a Puli sleeping with a Havanese puppy on the other side of him.....LOL












_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Graceful...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think this one was along just for the ride!! LOL_
_



























Winners Bitch
















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Breaking them down...


















We were told this guy's sister was available for $3,500 and is cream. She has the same personality as this boy.....right off-the-wall....he was spinning everywhere and couldn't pay attention to anything....It was like watching someone bring out a high-strung Arabian that wasn't broke yet.....OMG!!









Our last stop on before getting back to out tables....Love his eyes!










_


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Amazing pictures, as usual - I LOVE your posts! You truly capture the soul of these beautiful animals... Thank you for sharing!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you so much! I have been told by several people that I should specialize in pet photography. Too bad the market here won't support it as I love to photograph animals and their owners.
_


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, I agree! I understand, though, it is a hard time to restrict your area to specialize in animals only... but if it were ever possible, you should! It is so much fun to photograph the pups! I love the photo ops What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I use a Canon 5d Mark II. It takes fabulous images and has a really good video as well. I am using a wide angle lens right now because that was all I could afford after buying the camera but I have the 70-200 2.8 on my wish list and hopefully will have it this year. I really like that lens for portraiture. I also use Lightroom II to make all of the adjustments for enhancement, etc. I rarely go to Photoshop for anything anymore. None of these images were enhanced other than exposure adjustments in a few. I could not use flash so I had to use a 1250 ISO. and set for an aperture priority to get them to come out that good under natural lighting. I am very pleased with the result even though some show a bit of motion blur. 
_


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow! Nice camera! I am a total amateur I just have a simple Sony DSC-HX1 (Exmor). I have really enjoyed Sonys and got this one because it will take 10 frames per second. I haven't been really satisfied with the color or clarity of this camera, though. I really loved the old F-707, and I still take it out when I want to be really certain I get a good picture. I know part of my problem is that I just haven't had the time to get to know this camera and get into everything it will do. Just need some time!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun! Besides the poodles, I LOVE that picture of the Cavalier. Gorgeous dog.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

gorgeous pics!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorgeous photos Spoospirit!!! It must feel good to have the girls first show experience under your belts. Way to go Chantal for moving up!!! I love the photo of the Yorlie. OMG...they are too precious! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes thanks for sharing. Nice pics as usual! You sure are gifted at capturing the right moments! I loved the white and silvers SO sweet - you just don't see the silvers in conti's so much. As always your dogs are the sweetest!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm finding that I am gravitating toward the whites and platinum silvers myself. I am really impressed with how regal they look in the ring. I never thought I would be drawn to a white but I just love them now. When it is time for another puppy, I will be looking for one or the other color for show._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Gorgeous photos Spoospirit!!! It must feel good to have the girls first show experience under your belts. Way to go Chantal for moving up!!! I love the photo of the Yorlie. OMG...they are too precious! Thank you for sharing.


_Yes, I feel much more relaxed now that the first show is behind us and we have video to study of their performance in the ring. We also got a chance to really look at the puppy clips up close and personal. We'll be working on what we feel is their weak points now. 

I was so not prepared for Ivy's reaction to having here teeth checked by ME! But, then, she lives with Dianne and I only see her once a week usually and although she loves me, I'm not MOM. I have run her and stacked her in practice but it never occurred to us for me to go through the physical check. We have decided that we need to work each others dogs now so they are accustom to performing for either of us. We can never know when we'll find ourselves in the ring at the same time again with one of us having to handle the others dog.

It was a great learning experience and we had a really good time._


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow I cannot believe that I missed this thread What a thrill for you to have been able to make the first cut And your first time out ! HURRAY!! I love this pictures you took.. You even got an English setter in there ! 
Man I do think you should think about photography... I too love the silvers always have .. I just am passionate about red...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Wow I cannot believe that I missed this thread What a thrill for you to have been able to make the first cut And your first time out ! HURRAY!! I love this pictures you took.. You even got an English setter in there !
> Man I do think you should think about photography... I too love the silvers always have .. I just am passionate about red...


_Thank you so much Bigred! Actually, I am a certified professional photographer but you probably haven't seen that posted before. It just happens that I live in an area where pro services a luxury in this economy and wasn't able to make my business fly. I am start training for medical transcription that I can do at home on Wednesday to hold me over.
_


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Well you can certainly tell from the photos that you take. Ever think about ebay ? I have a puppy in Vermont that she would probably pay you to take pics of I should ask her..


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That would be really fun!!_


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

What do you think you would charge ? I will call her today !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Thank you so much Bigred! Actually, I am a certified professional photographer but you probably haven't seen that posted before. It just happens that I live in an area where pro services a luxury in this economy and wasn't able to make my business fly. I am start training for *medical transcription* that I can do at home on Wednesday to hold me over.
> _


I have a friend that does this and makes incredible money ... Good luck to you !


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Terrific pictures! You got some great shots... camera?!!! Would be nice to know! 
What a great turn on for the standards too. Some beautiful dogs.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _
> We were told this guy's sister was available for $3,500 and is cream. She has the same personality as this boy.....right off-the-wall....he was spinning everywhere and couldn't pay attention to anything....It was like watching someone bring out a high-strung Arabian that wasn't broke yet.....OMG!!
> 
> 
> ...


Do you happen to know the registered name of this guy? 

My groomer was showing one of the black Standards. (not this one!) Looks like everyone was having a great time. The Golden is just gorgeous.

Great photos, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Just found the camera info. 
I'll let my husband know. He's been eyeing an expensive Nikon for a long time now. He needs to just 'DO IT'! Your photos are fantastic. Darn this economy but I hope it turns around so you can dabble in something you love AND make some money too!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

desertreef said:


> Terrific pictures! You got some great shots... camera?!!! Would be nice to know!
> What a great turn on for the standards too. Some beautiful dogs.


_Thank you. I use a Canon 5D Mark II, Canon Zoom Lens EF 28-70mm 2.8, Canon Speedlite 580EX II with a Gary Fong Diffuser. On my wish list is the 70-200 2.8 with image stabilization for portraiture ($1600 lens!). Maybe this year. Nice set up but very expensive considering I couldn't get my business off the ground.....sigh....economics._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Do you happen to know the registered name of this guy?
> 
> My groomer was showing one of the black Standards. (not this one!) Looks like everyone was having a great time. The Golden is just gorgeous.
> 
> Great photos, thanks so much for sharing!


_He was being handled by that controversial handler that was discussed on the forum some time back. I forgot his name for the moment but Dianne will remember. We didn't get a pedigree or other info on him because he was so incredibly spastic that we weren't interested. Sorry._
_
Wish we had known about your groomer showing. Would have loved to introduce ourselves.

Funny story.....We had to stop in Greenfield MA at Bootleggers for sneakers for Dianne and, unbelievably, we ran into Oddlejpoodles in the same store and she is from Connecticut. Who would have thought!! LOL_


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Between 150 and 180 lbs.....
> 
> He was magnificent!
> 
> ...



I wonder if she rode him back to the car after he finished showing. That is one HUGE and beautiful dog! I loved the Setter too; they are such beautiful dogs. Thanks so much for posted pics, you are a very talented photographer.

(Was the handler Alan Waterman?)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> What do you think you would charge ? I will call her today !


_I am leaving for my five-year old grandson's birthday party now but I will pm you by this evening._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I wonder if she rode him back to the car after he finished showing. That is one HUGE and beautiful dog! I loved the Setter too; they are such beautiful dogs. Thanks so much for posted pics, you are a very talented photographer.
> 
> (Was the handler Alan Waterman?)



_YES!! THAT'S HIM! Thank you. I am so bad with names. I knew his first name was something simple and it's the same as my cousins for goodness sake. Part of the price of being 56 I assume.....LOL

That's funny because I was thinking the same thing. He is as tall as a large pony!! But so very beautiful. Wouldn't want his feed bill though_ :scared:


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I LOVE LOVE LOVE that Great Dane!! Soooo handsome...


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _He was being handled by that controversial handler that was discussed on the forum some time back. I forgot his name for the moment but Dianne will remember. We didn't get a pedigree or other info on him because he was so incredibly spastic that we weren't interested. Sorry._
> _
> Wish we had known about your groomer showing. Would have loved to introduce ourselves.
> 
> Funny story.....We had to stop in Greenfield MA at Bootleggers for sneakers for Dianne and, unbelievably, we ran into Oddlejpoodles in the same store and she is from Connecticut. Who would have thought!! LOL_


Ah, I know which handler you're talking about. I was curious who the pup's sire was. That seems like a steep price for his sister, especially being a handful!

Julie is on the right, in the last photo of post #8. You probably have met her, or know of her, there seems to be few in the New England Poodle world who haven't! We're so blessed to have found her. Not only does she work magic on the Toy Poodle, but she's very sweet as well. Though I have to admit life was so much easier for us lazy people when her grooming business was mobile .

The Dane is beautiful, and huge! I find the size of them alone just fascinating. We have several in town and I love watching them move.


Glad you guys had fun at the show!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Put the video's in a new thread. 

Yes, we had a great time and learned more!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

So glad you had a good time for your first show experience. I know you and Debbie are going to enjoy showing because of your attitude to learn from your experiences and have fun with it. Think your first time out was a success. And the tip to get to the show site in plenty of time (in addition to grooming time) to get the girls used to the atmosphere is a good one. 

I love seeing all your photos, still and action. Have you seen the new 70-200/2.8 lens? I work with a doctor who owns an internet lens rental company, and I'm dying to try that one out. A friend lent me her older 70-200 for a couple of days, and I had a great time using it at our zoo. 

Continued good luck and success in showing!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> I love seeing all your photos, still and action. Have you seen the new 70-200/2.8 lens? I work with a doctor who owns an internet lens rental company, and I'm dying to try that one out. A friend lent me her older 70-200 for a couple of days, and I had a great time using it at our zoo.


_I have not seen the new one yet. I used a borrowed one for a few months a couple of years ago and just loved it; especially the IS. It is at the top of my list for new equipment when I have the funds._


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Great job!! Wow, Chantell is gorgeous. Ivy too I'm sure but she didn't show up as well on video. Looks like you guys were having fun. It must be fun to have a sister that shares the same passion.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank-you for such great pictures!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Rockporters said:


> Ah, I know which handler you're talking about. I was curious who the pup's sire was. That seems like a steep price for his sister, especially being a handful!
> 
> Julie is on the right, in the last photo of post #8. You probably have met her, or know of her, there seems to be few in the New England Poodle world who haven't! We're so blessed to have found her. Not only does she work magic on the Toy Poodle, but she's very sweet as well. Though I have to admit life was so much easier for us lazy people when her grooming business was mobile .
> 
> ...


Ahhh, we didn't get to meet/talk to her. She was away from the area when we were there talking to everyone at the grooming area. She won Winners Bitch and best of opposite sex. The Winners Dog won BOB/BOW over the two Ch. bitches that were being shown. She sure seemed like a lady with a wonderful personality and attitude. I hope we get to meet her at another show and get to chat with her. 

So, she is a professional groomer, I take it. I will have to go look up her full name and her bitch's name on the poodle list on Info Dog.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

jester's mom said:


> Ahhh, we didn't get to meet/talk to her. She was away from the area when we were there talking to everyone at the grooming area. She won Winners Bitch and best of opposite sex. The Winners Dog won BOB/BOW over the two Ch. bitches that were being shown. She sure seemed like a lady with a wonderful personality and attitude. I hope we get to meet her at another show and get to chat with her.
> 
> So, she is a professional groomer, I take it. I will have to go look up her full name and her bitch's name on the poodle list on Info Dog.


PM'd you her full name, and business name. She's really a great person. I exchanged email with Jasper's breeder today. She said Julie got a 5 pt. major on one of her dog's sisters, Mia. I am assuming she was referring to the same show you attended .

It's been forever since I've been to a show. I organize a photography group so sometimes weekends are tough, but I hope to attend one soon.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

She said Julie got a 5 pt. major on one of her dog's sisters, Mia. I am assuming she was referring to the same show you attended .
HOLY COW i HAVE NEVER GOTTEN A 5 POINT ! That is awesome !


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Rockporters said:


> PM'd you her full name, and business name. She's really a great person. I exchanged email with Jasper's breeder today. She said Julie got a 5 pt. major on one of her dog's sisters, Mia. I am assuming she was referring to the same show you attended .
> 
> It's been forever since I've been to a show. I organize a photography group so sometimes weekends are tough, but I hope to attend one soon.


Sorry, got your pm but have been wicked busy. Going to bed shortly, I will definitely reply to it tomorrow. Also, I have a video of her winning which I will post. 

Yes, it was a 5 point major! I have a video of the open bitches class and the breed class. We did not get any of the boys though as we had to pay attention to our girls till we went in. Hopefully, next show we won't be in the same class and can get more videos of all the poodles.

I would love to actually meet/talk to Julie. Maybe we will see her at one of our next shows!  

Thanks for the info, much appreciated. I will PM you tomorrow.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Thank you so much! I have been told by several people that I should specialize in pet photography. Too bad the market here won't support it as I love to photograph animals and their owners.
> _


I am so impressed with your pictures! This is also a hobby of mine. I can't wait for the video!


----------

